# White wine in clear bottle



## Bacci (Mar 30, 2010)

wandering through the wine stores and all the white wine seems to be in clear bottles these days. Why is that? I getting ready to bottle white wine from kitand finally have enough clear bottles and having second thoughts, maybe I should go with tinted. If I'm storing in a dark room will it matter? I've heard white in clear bottles can oxidize pretty quick in harsh light.


----------



## Bartman (Mar 30, 2010)

if you're storing your wine in bright light, that won't be good in any bottle. Tinted bottles do block some of the light, but it still isn't good to store in well-lit areas. I believe clear bottles are the preferred "color" today because it lets the maker show off how clear the wine is.

My four-year-old walked in as I finished bottling a white wine in variously-colored bottles, and when she looked at the (filled) green bottle and saw me putting the cork in it, she said, "Don't you need to put the wine in first?" 

Smart girl, that one.


----------



## vcasey (Mar 30, 2010)

BartReeder said:


> My four-year-old walked in as I finished bottling a white wine in variously-colored bottles, and when she looked at the (filled) green bottle and saw me putting the cork in it, she said, "Don't you need to put the wine in first?"
> 
> Smart girl, that one.



Yes she is!
My son choose to bottle his fruit mead (a nice clear mead) in green bottles because it had more of an old world feel. 
Bottle your wine in what ever color bottle you want.


----------



## ibglowin (Mar 30, 2010)

Agree with all of the above, they do want to show off the color and clarity plus whites don't age well and are usually drunk early so sunlight won't have a chance to do damage to it like a red would.

All my whites are in clear bottles with the exception of my Chardonnay and Viognier (light green).


----------



## Tom (Mar 30, 2010)

Like Above.
It's all in presentation. Bottle in clear ONLY if your wine is super clear of that you filtered it. It's all for show.
Now that being said I do not go out of my way to have enough clear bottles for my whites and blush. I bottle what I have as should you. If sending a white to a competition you will not be deducted for a green or brown bottle.


----------



## Bacci (Mar 31, 2010)

nothing like that, just simply table and summer wine (Verdicchio) just don't want it to turn dark on me anytime soon. I doagree with the 4 year old, where's the wine!


----------



## grapeman (Mar 31, 2010)

Bacci said:


> If I'm storing in a dark room will it matter? I've heard white in clear bottles can oxidize pretty quick in harsh light.










To answer your question - No, it will not matter a bit if you store the wine in a dark room out of harsh light. If you put it in a sunny window and age it for 5 years, it will darken a little, but chances are it would be long gone before that.


----------



## PeterZ (Apr 1, 2010)

I store my wines in the case boxes, closed up and on their side, so the color of the bottle is irrelevant.


----------

